# World's worst action photographer?



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh look...a squirrel.

http://i.imgur.com/P6gRhar.jpg


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

epic.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 16, 2013)

Is that you big Mike? It sure looks like you!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 16, 2013)

LoL classic!


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2013)

That is classic, no question of it.  I do have to admit I've come *close* to doing that at a race but usually the "Crunch" sound gets my attention


----------



## ronlane (Aug 16, 2013)

was that taken a couple of weeks ago? I think that's Tony Stewart upside down in the sprint car. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 16, 2013)

That guy showed no respect, jumped the barrier and got in front of a pro's shot.  Jerk!


----------



## manicmike (Aug 16, 2013)

Epic photobomb by the driver.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> That guy showed no respect, jumped the barrier and got in front of a pro's shot.  Jerk!



He's makin' sure some pro got a shot of his arse.

Then there's this guy.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2013)

Apparently he wasn't the only one to miss the shot.  
http://autoracingmemories.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=482&pictureid=6563


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2013)

I get the impression he got the shot, and is getting the hell out of there before he has to try and catch some other sprint car trying to avoid the one flipping.

Those cars look to be from well back in the day. Looks like the mid-70's or so judging by the roll cage construction.

I was born just a few miles from that race track. The sprint car races were a highlight of the Mid-Winter fair in Imperial, California.
Heck. I might have been in the grandstands that day watching the action.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 16, 2013)

doesn't take much to miss action on the track.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Oh look...a squirrel.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P6gRhar.jpg



Haha.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

KmH said:


> I get the impression he got the shot, and is getting the hell out of there before he has to try and catch some other sprint car trying to avoid the one flipping.



Rally is very dangerous to photograph and spectate. That guy was smart enough to put something solid between himself and the cars. 

@ the 1:50 mark see the insanity of some people. I forgot which group b driver who side he just thinks of the fans as trees.


----------

